# Health news 22nd February 2011



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

*Millions of high blood pressure patients are wrongly diagnosed*
Currently, anyone suspected of having high blood pressure is diagnosed by a GP with an inflatable arm cuff. Doctors then call the patient back for additional readings, but these are always taken at their surgery or in hospital. New guidance to be published today by the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (Nice) says as many as one in four people experiences a surging pulse rate on entering a GP?s surgery. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-pressure-patients-are-wrongly-diagnosed.html 

*Blocking enzyme cut cancer spread*

Scientists at the UK's Institute of Cancer Research have prevented breast cancer spreading to other organs in mice by blocking a chemical. In their experiments, they showed that blocking the enzyme LOXL2 prevented metastasis. They said their findings, published in Cancer Research, provided a "fantastic drug target" and were "highly likely" to be used in a clinical setting. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12525109

*Even low dose of aspirin 'could reduce cancer risk long term'*

Taking a common headache relief pill may also reduce the risk of a wide range of cancers, according to a long-term study. Earlier trials found high doses of the drug could lower the risk.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...n-low-doses-lower-cancer-risk-scientists.html

*NHS still missing safety alerts - despite progress*
Too many trusts are still not responding to patient safety alerts in England, campaigners say. Alerts are issued when potentially harmful situations are identified in health settings, such as the risk of overdoses or using medical equipment.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12527071

*Seaweed may be the key in the fight against malaria parasite*

A red seaweed found off the Pacific island of Fiji has been found to contain a powerful class of natural substances that can effectively destroy the malaria parasite, scientists said yesterday. The first laboratory tests have shown that the substances are toxic to the Plasmodium falciparum parasite which causes the most dangerous form of malaria and is developing disturbing resistance towards existing drugs.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...e-fight-against-malaria-parasite-2221713.html

*Breakthrough that could help halt the spread of breast cancer*
Scientists have discovered how a key chemical is responsible for breast cancer tumours spreading to other organs in the body. The breakthrough could lead to new treatments being developed to stop the killer disease at an earlier stage, saving tens of thousands of lives a year.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-cancer-breakthrough-halt-spread-disease.html


----------

